# Venison stock?



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

Can you make soup/stock safely from venison bones? I mean I know I can make it but are there any concerns over CWD? I'd want to can it if so. 


Thanks!


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

yeppers


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

If you are not in a CWD area, all bones are safe for broth. My favorite is the neck. After trimming off most of the meat, I'll let it freeze and then saw it into 1" rounds. Makes great broth and there's no bits of meat over an inch long. 

Martin


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

I never do,I don't even cut any Bones because I feel it gives a strong flavor to my meat.But they have found CWD in our state anyway.

big rockpile


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

ah well they have found it here so I guess I will pass on it. Although I would think that the pressure canning process would kill it?


----------



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

I have always heard that cwd is carried in the nervouse system so you should not make stock with the spine but the legs and ribs should be ok


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I always make and can a large batch. I tried it once browning the large bones on the oven. It was awful. I use all the scraps and some bones, throw in a bag each of onions, carrots and celery (I don't peel them or anything) and simmer most of the day. Strain it that night and leave it in a cool place with the lid on over night (porch). Next morning take the tallow off the top, and you're good to go. I save the tallow for making feeders for the birds.
You going to cook it so long that you can forget about CWD. 
The broth makes the best darn onion soup and squash soup.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

I save all my bones but not for soup stock. I give my dog a bone everyone once in a while to chew on. He loves it! 

When I was younger my ma would stew some deer bones (and other bones) and cook some noodles in it for supper. Ma was very frugal!


----------



## whistler (Apr 20, 2005)

ginnie5 said:


> ah well they have found it here so I guess I will pass on it. Although I would think that the pressure canning process would kill it?





vicker said:


> You going to cook it so long that you can forget about CWD.


Nope, not true. 

CWD is caused by prions which are misshapen proteins. Prions need to be cooked to temperatures between 1100 and 1800 degrees Fahrenheit to effectively be neutralized. Not ever going to happen on the stove top.


----------



## Barn Yarns (Oct 7, 2012)

Everything ive ever read CWD is in the spinal fluids.... not the bones


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

CWD ... for all intents and purposes = Mad Cow disease
as an above poster said it is a prion disease..conventional cooking will not remove it nor kill it.


----------



## badlander (Jun 7, 2009)

Cwd is also present in lymph nodes. Definitely in spinal cord and brain tissue. Found it in hunting reserve stock and in free ranging deer in our county and the county adjacent to the west in Northern Missouri. I'm very disappointed. MO DOC has printed pages of advisories about how to handle deer meat taken in a positive zone, stating that they cannot prove that CWD is transmittable to humans and that there is no documentation that it is transmittable....BUT. IF you have your deer tested and IF, even after you handle the field dressing and butchering in a safe and advised manner, they DO NOT want you to eat the meat if your deer has tested positive for CWD.

We are sitting out this season which is only two weeks away in order to see how this plays out this year. 

I would definitely not use neck bones from a deer in an area that has animals that have been found to carry CWD.

Are you hunting this year Big Rock Pile?


----------

